
Minimum-proposal-stage: a feature proposal for NPM - sequoia
http://sequoia.makes.software/what-is-javascript-part-2-solutions/
======
sequoia
Here's the intro post for context: [http://sequoia.makes.software/what-is-
javascript-part-1-the-...](http://sequoia.makes.software/what-is-javascript-
part-1-the-problem/) . I linked to the "solutions" one because I'm
particularly interested in thoughts on my suggestions.

